

Spain Has a Tenured Faculty Problem - thesyndicate
http://bhargreaves.com/2013/04/spain-tenured-faculty-problem/

======
auctiontheory
Reminds me of rent-controlled housing (in San Francisco). Once you're in, you
have to do (i.e. pay) a lot less than the going rate, locking up spots
indefinitely.

------
seanmcdirmid
I disagree with the article, it's quite easy to move countries actually.

------
pfortuny
Real (not estimated) figures for 2011 and for 2012 & 2013 would be shocking
(there have been a lot of firings of non-permanent workers).

------
blahedo
Those graphs do not tell the stories that he claims they do. Or at least, not
without a lot more explanation than he gave.

